# Connecting cars



## kevin540 (Oct 13, 2009)

Im new to trains and I have a ho scale bachman santa fe. My question is what cars can you hook to the bachman.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

You'll have to look at the couplers, those hook or knuckle type things on the ends. Whatever matches those will hook up to what you have.


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

there are 2 coupler systems
the older horn-hook. not sure if any new rolling stock comes with this anymore. toy sets perhaps.









and knuckle made by kadee. bachman makes the compatible e z-mate. i believe spectrums come with this.











BTW, Europeans have their own coupling system. haven't seen it here yet.

info page about European couplers


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

If you are looking for cars cheep they can be purchased on EBay for a few dollars each. Just find a sellers with several you want so that they can combine shipping and save you some cash.


----------



## redwine_p (Nov 5, 2009)

*Rivarossi pullman*

Just bought a rivarossi pullman for my NS executive train . it ha horn hooks on it and need to change it to knuckle couplers . anybody know which kadee or bachmann i need to use ? The horn hooks are quite long and hook up to the truck on a pin and just snap in it looks like.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

You need the Kadee #508 conversion kit for most Rivarossi passenger cars.


----------



## Wyatt2104 (Dec 28, 2009)

tankist said:


> there are 2 coupler systems
> the older horn-hook. not sure if any new rolling stock comes with this anymore. toy sets perhaps.
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for clarifying this, wished I found this earlier.
Another thread was confusing.
Now I know I have the horn-hook, as my trains are older.
Thanks


----------



## glgraphix (Dec 21, 2008)

redwine_p said:


> Just bought a rivarossi pullman for my NS executive train . it ha horn hooks on it and need to change it to knuckle couplers . anybody know which kadee or bachmann i need to use ? The horn hooks are quite long and hook up to the truck on a pin and just snap in it looks like.


I would recommend the McHenry ones PN#52 or 53. Its according to wether or not your cars are 4 or 6 wheel trucks. These are direct replacements for the horn-hooks, and sense the Pass cars arnt very heavy, they work great.

Kevin


----------

